# Confused by my labs



## Gypsymoon23 (Apr 19, 2018)

I just had my thyroid tested because,I had symptoms of hypothyroidism. The results were considered normal. What do you think? 
Free T3 4.0 pg/ml
Free T4 0.9 ng/dl
TPO Anti 9.0 IU/ML
TSH 1.4 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you edit your post and include the reference ranges for each test?


----------

